

Show HN: Trio, 50% better than Pair - jelliebeenz
http://trytrio.com/

======
aba_sababa
Check out their "investor", too!

<http://mudmtn.com/>

------
claudiusd
I love these parodies. I feel like developers spend too much time "making
money" and not enough time sticking it to the man.

I hope this gets built into something tangible.

------
vanlancker
From the site's footer:

"Trio was lovingly handcrafted by a team of artisinal craftsmen in San
Francisco's vibrantly gritty Mission District."

WOW, that's a sentence.

------
jefe78
The demo link left something to be desired :(

